# Female with sagging skin and nipples



## babymarine77 (Sep 15, 2012)

A couple weeks ago my husband and I got another pit bull from a neighbor who was moving. They hadn't fed her in about a week or more  and while they were gone, one of their roommates brought her to us and I wouldn't stand to see her go back to those people..so she's become the newest addition to my little family. She gets along well with my puppy and we're slowly socializing her with my 2 year old to get them used to one another. We took her for a check up and vaccinations so she's all clear, thank goodness. But nonetheless, the people that had her bred her at some point. I don't know when or how many times but her tits are still hanging down and sagging. Is there anything I can do to tighten them up? She gets plenty of exercise but that doesn't seem to be working?


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

From my experience as long as their not to bad regular exercise will tighten them up. Running and spring pole work anything to work out the abdominal muscles. Here is a great example this was my late girl Pepsi she was 9 years old and had 5 litters over her lifespan. I never used anything other then regular exercise to get her to tighten back up. This photo was taken of her was literally taken a week before she died.










This is what they looked like a bout 2 weeks after weaning pups from her last litter this was when she was 6 years old.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Also would like to add it depends on the dog some have better elasticity then others just like humans.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

It depends on how long go they bred her. If it's only been a few months that the pups have been gone then she might tighten up. It it's been awhile they probably didn't wean her right or she had too many litters and they may always sag.


----------

